# GRUB Bootloader verschwunden



## Vatar (19. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich hatte auf meinem Rechner Vista Business (von der Uni) und nebenher ein OpenSuse 10.2 installiert.

Jetzt habe ich von Vista die 64 Bit Verison installiert und dummerweise hat mir Vista meinen Bootloader überschrieben (hätt ich mir ja denken können). Kann ich den Bootloader wieder einrichten ohne Linux erneut zu installieren?

Danke


----------



## franz007 (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich verlink dich mal zum ubuntuusers-wiki. Ist zwar nicht suse-spezifisch doch es müsste auch gehen.
http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB


----------



## fluessig (19. Oktober 2007)

Da es ja nur mit GRUB zu tun hat und nicht einem spezifischen Betriebssystem, könnte dir auch dieser Link helfen. Dort wird erklärt, wie man nur GRUB installiert (vor allem unter der Annahme, Windows hätte es verdrängt!).

http://www.pc-magazin.de/praxis/windows/a/Windows-Multiboot-mit-GRUB/8347.html


----------

